# Architecture of Australia's capital cities



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Melbourne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eannieb/5939132183/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eannieb/5939682206/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eannieb/5939683758/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne, by far, has the best and most grand architecture in Australia. One of my favourite things about it. Just walking the streets taking it all in. Nothing quite compares here.


Hotel Windsor by dmtgc, on Flickr

Manchester Unity Building by dmtgc, on Flickr

Fitzroy by dmtgc, on Flickr

Flinders Street Station by dmtgc, on Flickr

Royal Exhibition Building by dmtgc, on Flickr

Fitzroy by dmtgc, on Flickr

South Melbourne Town Hall by radio4, on Flickr

Pano_P1020106 - Old Prahran Arcade Chapel Street by Derek Midgley's Photostream, on Flickr

083/365 One to Three by .Yann, on Flickr

Melbourne Town Hall by Geoff Penaluna, on Flickr

Melbourne GPO by aagius, on Flickr

Rialto Building - Melbourne - 1891 by DBHKer, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The much less impressive *Brisbane*



Australasian United Steam Navigation Bldg - Brisbane - 1889 by DBHKer, on Flickr

Breakfast Creek Hotel - Brisbane - 1890 by DBHKer, on Flickr

Bank of New South Wales - Brisbane - 1930 by DBHKer, on Flickr

St. John's Cathedral in Brisbane by Tatters, on Flickr

Masonic Memorial Temple - Brisbane - 1928 by DBHKer, on Flickr

Riverside Expressway by RodneyT, on Flickr

Anzac Square by Mornby, on Flickr

Brisbane "Treasury Casino", Australia by henriette_von_ratzeberg, on Flickr

George Street Mansions - Brisbane - 1891 by DBHKer, on Flickr

Queensland National Bank - Brisbane - 1885 by DBHKer, on Flickr

Customs House - Brisbane - 1889 by DBHKer, on Flickr


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Melbourne


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Australia has amazing cities.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Historic Melbourne








http://museumvictoria.com.au/collections/itemimages/152/952/152952_large.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/private/FederalCoffee2.jpg









http://museumvictoria.com.au/collections/itemimages/154/138/154138_large.jpg


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Melbourne back in the days of the world's biggest ever gold rush (the victorian gold rush

www.thecollectormm.com.au














































[/QUOTE]

















































































































































































































Extracts from _The Streets of Melbourne, from early photographs_






















































































































*Flinders Lane*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^love the old photo's of Melbourne!


Day 201 : Melbourne by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 201 : Melbourne by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 201 : Melbourne by BeAsT#1, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Sydney Garden palace 1879


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Such a shame to see so any of the older buildings go, but unfortunately progress, and changing tastes, does that. Some were lost to fire though, like the Garden Palace and a cuple of Melbourne buildings too. 

I would love to see more stonework incorporated into new buildings here in Melbourne, but cost is always a big issue it seems for such 'luxuries'.


----------

